# Removing trim from Interior Door



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

The right way to approach this is to simply move the vanity, and add a piece of filler wood. Your side splash should still cover the end of the countertop.

Simple fact is that the installer did his work incorrectly.


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

if you cant move the vanity you may be able to shift the drawer face or trim some of the drawer face or a combination of both


----------



## diynovice04 (Apr 28, 2011)

There is no room to move the vanity. It is a 72" double sink with about 1/16th space on each side between the vanity and the wall. This thing is permanently in there. Trimming the drawer fronts may be an option.


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

the drawer face is usually screwed on. if you have space to the next door/ drawer i would try moving first


----------



## diynovice04 (Apr 28, 2011)

The drawer sides and bottom are attached in grooves on the back of the face and glued. And there is no space to shift the front anyway. The perfect storm.


----------



## RickyBobby (Nov 19, 2009)

How bad is it hitting? Any chance to plane down the side of the drawer front, hit with some stain and be done with it?

What type of trim is currently on the door? Any chance to change it to a lower profile?

Just thinking out loud...


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Sometimes it is possible to shift one of the drawer glides (the one farthest away from the door) toward the back of the vanity.

If that doesn't cause the drawer to 'cock' a little try loosening all the mounting screws then force a slight cocked angle to the drawer travel path with a shim in the front of the glide on the door side, and a shim at the rear of the glide on the other side. Then re-tighten the screws. This is Mickey Mouse, but it could work.


----------



## diynovice04 (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice, but the only option is going to be removing the trim. There is no way to slide the drawer to the side and the amount of clearance between the drawer front and the wall is about 1/8" upon further review. Advice on how to finish the un-trimmed doorway and avoid future cracking?


----------

